# Take down of hepatic flexure



## hwilcox07 (Aug 5, 2013)

If surgeon performed take down of *hepatic flexure *during a laparoscopic appendectomy how is this coded if at all? He tried to use 44139 which is an add-on code for the splenic flexure and not billable with the appendectomy code 44970. I suggested that he may only need to bill for the appendectomy. But maybe he could bill 44799 , unlisted colon procedure, for the take down? Any advice would be great. Thanks.


----------



## monbel (Apr 30, 2021)

Inclusive to the procedure not billable.


----------

